# Question on springs and shocks



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I drive a 1995 Nissan 200sx SE-R, and i want to put new springs and shocks on it. I plan on getting tein s tech springs and tokico high performance shocks. I was wondering if these two things will go together and fit on my car, or will i have to do some modifing on my car to make them work?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no, they should fit.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

did you get the tokico shocks? how do they ride?? planning on getting some soon?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

No dude, I did not get the tokico shocks sorry. I got eibach sportline springs and KYB AGX adjustable gas shocks. The KYB's ride really nice though if you want to look into those, though they are a bit more money.


----------

